

CEO Meg Whitman: HP will make 3D printer by next year - cwan
http://www.bizjournals.com/seattle/blog/techflash/2013/10/ceo-says-hp-to-make-3d-printer-by-next.html

======
iwwr
So are they aiming for the consumer market or the business one? There could be
a (limited) use case for cheaper spare plastic parts, so long as you have a 3d
scanner handy as well.

